# Bad sling comment



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

Usually I get positive comments on my sling, but today I was wearing my 13 month old in the hip carry in my beautiful hotsling when two women walk by. One of the women looks at me and in her words says "that ain't no baby harness that's a sheet, that's ghetto. The other woman says "I think it's creative". Then the other woman goes on again about it being a ghetto sheet. It was more the woman's tone of voice than her words that bothered me, she just had a really mean voice tone, and also giving me a nasty look.
Oh well, I guess I shouldn't let it bother me, but some people should just keep their comments and looks to themselves!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Obviously she is an ugly, hateful person, and you should be glad not have have anything in common with her if that's the way she wants to be!


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

Ghetto sheet? Seriously? What an ignorant thing to say. Either way, I'll take a ghetto sheet over a baby harness any day. I love snuggling with my babe.

Maybe she's just bitter that she didn't think up the idea first.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

That's awful! I am sorry about that mama








The best is just to ignore those stupid comments and savor the good ones. I bet you get a lot of "ooohs" and "aaahhs" with your Hotsling


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

ROTFL.... if only she knew how much I paid for my "ghetto sheet" and my collection of other "ghetto-sheet type" carriers....

silly woman.

-Angela


----------



## mommyofjoeyp (May 18, 2005)

Even if you were wearing a "ghetto sheet" (whatever that is!) who is she to comment on it?!!!

Just out of curiosity, which hotslings were you wearing?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katsam*
Usually One of the women looks at me and in her words says "that ain't no baby harness that's a sheet, that's ghetto. The other woman says "I think it's creative". Then the other woman goes on again about it being a ghetto sheet.

Well, I don't know about you, but the impression I have of the woman who made the, "ghetto" comment is that I wouldn't really care what she thought. Just the fact that she used the word, "ghetto" makes her sound as if she's not a very educated or open minded person to begin with, I would have blown her off as being totally ignorant.

Now, if I saw your hotsling, I would be like, "oooh, is that a hotsling, is it reversible?" I love seeing other mamas wearing their babies.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, some people...sheesh. I wish I had an awesome ghetto sheet.


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I know, I really don't care what she said, I just really couldn't believe that she was glaring at me saying that with me in total earshot.

Yes, I should have told her how much my sheet cost :LOL

For who asked, it was this hotsiling, the prettiest in my opinion








http://www.hotslings.com/catalog.php...3Fcategory%3D1


----------



## crystallynn (May 22, 2005)

Well, I happen to think the mendhi hotsling is far from ghetto.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

The Mendhi is soooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Shheeeshhh... some people!
FWIW, I think you have excellent taste in slings (I have the same one coming to me in the mail!







)


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I have that ghetto sheet!!:LOL It's my fav ghetto sheet







Cause we live in da hood ya'll!


----------



## mommyofjoeyp (May 18, 2005)

I have that ghetto sheet too!!!!


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

I am sorry the woman was rude, but I am seriously lmao at the term "ghetto sheet" ! Sometimes, people are so ignorant, you just have to laugh.

And your sling is beautiful! I am totally jealous you have a Hotsling - I'm currently lusting over Hotslings


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

I just ordered that ghetto sheet today!


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

Its like some people freak out when they see something different. This guy in the health shop took one look at dd in the sling and rudely said to me "she should be walking", i just replied well i'd like to see your fat-ass chasing her around the mall while i shop!







:


----------



## SlingMomEsq (Mar 1, 2005)

Heck, if that's a "ghetto sheet"....whatever that means....I would be proud to wear a t-shirt saying "just another ghetto sheet wearin' Mama!"


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks everybody, I am totally cracking up over this experience now. At the time I just couldn't believe how rude she was though!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I understand! I was in Kanab this weekend and we were looking around in one of the little stores and there was a lady there who went to put her daughter down (she wanted to wander) and she said to her friend that she was getting so heavy. Not two seconds later they turned around and saw me wearing DD. They both looked disgusted and proceeded to follow me around the store gawking (ok,ok maybe they were trying to look at it in more detail and didn't have the guts to ask) and whispering about me. They finally shut up when I told DH that women can be so catty sometimes.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizabethian*
I understand! I was in Kanab this weekend and we were looking around in one of the little stores and there was a lady there who went to put her daughter down (she wanted to wander) and she said to her friend that she was getting so heavy. Not two seconds later they turned around and saw me wearing DD. They both looked disgusted and proceeded to follow me around the store gawking (ok,ok maybe they were trying to look at it in more detail and didn't have the guts to ask) and whispering about me. They finally shut up when I told DH that women can be so catty sometimes.









Envy is an ugly thing








I need to get a couple more gheto sheets myself!!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katsam*
One of the women looks at me and in her words says "that ain't no baby harness that's a sheet, that's ghetto.

:LOL

Why oh why do I find that hysterical?! Sorry... not meaning to poke fun at a really rude comment like that, but I guess I find it so ignorant that it's cracking me up.








:


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

reading your post after seeing your ddddc made me laugh--although it is amazing how some people...um...have a way with words? how weird!

beautiful sling, btw.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Maybe they were on their way to the Jerry Springer show. Some people are just class acts.









"If you wear your baby and want to confront the accuser who called your baby sling 'ghetto' call us at 1 800- DumbAss. As an added bonus, If you take off your shirt and sheet to fight & bitch slap each other, we promise many fuzzy closeups".


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
:LOL

Why oh why do I find that hysterical?! Sorry... not meaning to poke fun at a really rude comment like that, but I guess I find it so ignorant that it's cracking me up.








:

ITA :LOL That comment is so







!


----------



## whimsy (Aug 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
Maybe they were on their way to the Jerry Springer show. Some people are just class acts.









"If you wear your baby and want to confront the accuser who called your baby sling 'ghetto' call us at 1 800- DumbAss. As an added bonus, If you take off your shirt and sheet to fight & bitch slap each other, we promise many fuzzy closeups".


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

please delete, thank you


----------



## Patrice#1 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have never heard of such a thing...ghetto sheet, lol. If that is a ghetto sheet, bring it on, lol







:


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Arent people silly







I dont know what "ghetto sheet" is supposed to mean, but I think that particular sling is really quite pretty. I have also been recently drooling over hotslings, so think you made a great choice








I think that babywearers just get lots of comments b/c it is not necessarily the norm. I just try to have witty comebacks for the more ridiculous comments








I love wearing my baby and think there couldnt be a better way to do it!


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I have been out of town and just saw my DDDC, I am flattered :LOL
This is experience is totally hilarious to me now, thanks everybody!

I wore my ghetto sheet out proud again today


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

----I wore my ghetto sheet out proud again today---

As you well should, my dear!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I am getting yet another ghetto-sheet tomorrow: a BEAUTIFUL Thao ghetto-sheet


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Obviously she has no idea how much they cost :LOL


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I *think* the comment meant she thought you had your baby tied to your chest with a bedsheet and that was "ghetto" or what my brother calls low budget. :LOL Love the DDDDC and that sling is so pretty, I don't think it looks like a sheet at all and I have a sling I made from a sheet so I know what I'm talking about







.


----------



## dido1 (Aug 12, 2004)

You have good taste Mama...I have that ghetto sheet too :LOL


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
I *think* the comment meant she thought you had your baby tied to your chest with a bedsheet and that was "ghetto" or what my brother calls low budget. :LOL Love the DDDDC and that sling is so pretty, I don't think it looks like a sheet at all and I have a sling I made from a sheet so I know what I'm talking about







.

I think you hit the nail on the head there about what she probably meant. In which case, who cares if you are wearing a sheet, as long as it is a functional sheet that holds your baby close to you!


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

I would have looked at her, laughed right in her face and walked away still laughing uncontrollably. :LOL

"ghetto sheet" lol

(I'm still laughing...)


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I would been mad too...but just thinking about that is pretty funny. I can't believe she said that so that you could here it! How rude!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

What a great way to handle that situation. If they had something to say they should have just asked you or shut up rather than following you around making comments. I've been lucky that most people have given me positive comments about my pouches and wraps but I do hear whisperings here and there that I'm not sure are positive or negative. I just try to ignore them and tell myself that the mamas who say stuff are usually either wearing Eddie Bauer/Snuglis that look WAY hot and uncomfortable or trying to lug a stroller onto a train or bus.

Melissa


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Ghetto sheet.

:LOL


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katsam*
I know, I really don't care what she said, I just really couldn't believe that she was glaring at me saying that with me in total earshot.

Yes, I should have told her how much my sheet cost :LOL

For who asked, it was this hotsiling, the prettiest in my opinion








http://www.hotslings.com/catalog.php...3Fcategory%3D1


Hey! I have the same ghetto sheet! :LOL
It's my favorite!









I guess it would be less ghetto if your babe were in a stroller crying.







:


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Today at the doctors office a lady asked what kind of sling I was wearing and I _almost_ said "Ghetto Sheet"! Thank goodness I caught myself and said Hotsling! Ever since reading this thread that is what we have been calling it at my house (I'm sure the makers of hotslings jsut _love_ this nickname!)


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

The other day I was wearing my one month old in the Maya Wrap sling and DH was wearing our 20 month old in the EllaRoo wrap sling and, along with our oldest daughter, we went into Hot Topic and the salesman said to us, all the while rolling his eyes, "Those are so popular these days." I replied, "Well, they certainly are handy." and again he says, "Yeah, they are so popular."

the ironic thing is that a man that works at HOT TOPIC said this. Could that place be any more "trendy"? was he wearing black wiht artificially made cuts and saftey pins?? ok sorry being snarky.

I wish I had a ghetto sheet. (speaking of I met a very nice lady in seattle who was wearing a quilt it was very cool and I asked her about it. She probably thought i was stupid though b/c i asked if she was afraid it would come untied. I am going to sling my new baby, my first i just carried not knowing much about slings and not having $$)

and anyone that carries a child over 30 pounds please IM me and tell me how that's working.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

My baby is asleep in that exact same ghetto sheet :LOL It's my favorite print.


----------



## ktlady (May 27, 2005)

I cannot believe the comment - I alway hear supportive and inquisitve comments when I am out and about.

That is horrible!


----------

